# My first date experience



## luciano

I've been chatting with a few girls that I have met through a dating site where I have a profile. I made a thread in one of the other topics about of them that we had some really good and long conversations. Last night I went on my first date ever with a different girl. We met for for some pool, and grabbed a coffee afterwards. The date lasted for 3 hours. It was a really fun time, and I was able to make eye contact with her all night without effort. The only problem was the way it ended. We each had to drive and decided to meet at a predetermined location. We took her car cause she knew where the place was. At the end of the night she dropped me off at my car, and we sat there for a couple seconds. That was the only awkward silence throughout the night. So I thanked her for the great night and went to my car. It felt weird the way it ended and she felt it too. She emailed me today saying how she had a good time and would like to go out again. She mentioned this moment how I took off fast and if I am not interested I can just say no. I can't think of another way of how I should have handled it.


----------



## SADFighter

She was probably looking for a hug or a kiss! It's pretty cool that she mentioned it though. Things seem to be going well. Congrats.


----------



## millenniumman75

Luciano,

SADFighter is right. It just got awkward at the end. No big deal; she is asking for another date. Make your move, Romeo!
:boogie :boogie :boogie


----------



## luciano

thanks guys. Why is it cool that she mentioned it?


----------



## Gerard

Awesome luciano.

Good luck on the next date.

Best wishes,
Gerard


----------



## ardrum

I think it's good that she mentioned it because it suggests openness. For me at least, this makes me more comfortable. I don't like it when neither party is saying what is on their mind. In my experience, that's awkward.

I can only imagine how the awkwardness multiplies in date scenarios. 

I met up to have dinner with a girl this past summer, and it also lasted three hours with lots of good talking. It ended kind of awkwardly, as if it was a date or something. I think this is probably a fairly common experience, so I wouldn't worry too much about it.

She definitely seems interested in you, so you don't have to worry about that.


----------



## vicente

Congratulations! As a fellow male Canadian SAer I'm really proud of you



luciano said:


> She mentioned this moment how I took off fast and if I am not interested I can just say no.


Based on this I think she is interested in you.


----------



## SADFighter

In addition to what ardum said, I just thought it was nice that she brought the situation up. My biggest fear as an SAer on a date is an awkward situation. While I'm learning that doing awkward/strange things aren't the dealbreakers I once thought they were, being in a relationship/dating w/SA is bound to leave the other person confused from time to time. At least that has been my experience. A key to being on the same page is communication and I just thought it was good that both you and her sensed that something should've happened at that she was open enough to bring it up immediately. Like I said, good sign!


----------



## luciano

that is a good point.

'While I'm learning that doing awkward/strange things aren't the dealbreakers I once thought they were'

And that really is the key that I have found too. Before I thought I had to be perfect. I had this unrealistic expectation on myself of what the other person is expecting. Once I realized thats not what they are expecting and not going in with any expectations, I just go into a conversation, or on the date just to see how it goes. I had started feeling nervous just before, but was able to control it.


----------

